# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  معلومات هامة من سيرة المقرئ محمد صديق المنشاوي رحمه الله

## رشيد الكيلاني

معلومات هامة من سيرة المقرئ محمد صديق المنشاوي رحمه الله 
كنت قد نشرت على موقع الالوكة بحثا مستفيضا عن سيرة القارئ محمد صديق المنشاوي رحمه الله يتكون من عشرة حلقات وهذه تتمة لما نشر تتضمن ومضات نادرة لم تنشر من قبل رحم الله قارئنا المنشاوي وجعل ما قدمه من تلاوة وتجويد وترتيل في ميزان حسناته .
- يتفق المؤرخون على إن المائة الأخيرة شهدت مدارس صوتية هي الأفضل على مدار عقود في فن التلاوة منها مدرسة أل المنشاوي القرآنية فهي مدرسة صوتية ذات لون مميز ومسحة حزن عميقة توارثها الآباء عن الجد ثابت المنشاوي وتناقلها الأحفاد فهم يجيدون التلاوة بالصبا المقام المعروف بالحزن وكأنه منغمس في الدموع .
- استطاع محمد المنشاوي أن يفرض نفسه على ساحة أهل التلاوة في زمن قياسي حتى إن لجنة اعتماد القراء أسرعت إليه في احد ليالي رمضان عام 1953 حيث كان يتلو آيات القران بديوان عائلة حزين باسنا وفي سابقة هي الأولى من نوعها قررت اللجنة اعتماد الشيخين محمد ووالده فسجلت للوالد عشرين شريطا أذيع منها واحد وفقدت الإذاعة بقيتها !!
- تعتبر الإذاعة السعودية أن بث صوت المنشاوي في مواقيت الصلاة تقليدا راسخا لا يتغير وبالرغم من الشهرة الواسعة كان المنشاوي يردد أن أفضل تلاوات له هي ما سجله للإذاعة .
- اتم المنشاوي حفظ القران وهو لم يتم الحادية عشرة من عمره على يد شيخ بلدة المنشا بسوهاج وظل معلمه محمد المنكي يرعى نبوغه المتوقد\ وإقباله المبكر على حفظ القران حتى اطمئن عليه ودفعه الى اساتذة اخرين .
- انتقل إلى القاهرة مع والده ودرس أحكام القران على يد أشهر الأساتذة وهو محمد ابر العلا وكان في صوت المنشاوي عذوبة جعلته يقفز إلى مصاف كبار القراء !!.
- خلع عليه الكثيرون لقب ((أمين القران ))لان حياته كانت سلوكا وأخلاقا وإيمانا لما يتلوه وترجمة صادقة لما يعتقد انه رسالة الإسلام الخالدة وظل أمينا على كتاب الله إلى حين وفاته .
- في بلدة المنشا – تبعد عن القاهرة 500 كيلو متر –كان يجلس الشيخ مع إخوته إلى الأب يرددون وراءه مرة ومرتان حتى يطمئن الأب إلى حفظهم وتركهم طوال النهار مع كتاب الله يرددون ويصححون قبل جلوسهم مرة أخرى في الفجر التالي إلى الأب يحفظون آيات القران .
*-* في شبابه المبكر تأكد للجميع ان القارئ الشيخ محمد المنشاوي هو ثاني الفرسان في عائلة المنشاوي الذائعة الصيت في ربوع مصر وخاصة محافظات الصعيد ومع تماثل الاب والابناء في عبقرية الصوت والإبداع السماوي في أسلوب الأداء وصدق النية التف حولهم عشرات الآلاف من العاشقين لهذه المدرسة خاصة تلك النبرة الحزينة ورغم ذلك كله فقد انفرد كل فرد في العائلة بلون خاص والشيخ محمد اشتهر بأسلوب الفذ السهل الممتنع ذلك الطريق الصعب والشاق بقرار سليم وجواب قوي واضح المعالم ونفس طويل وقدرة هائلة على التجاوب مع الناس ورغم التهليل والتكبير الذي يستقبله به المستمعون عند كل تلاوة الا انه حرص على السير على نهج والده لا يتأثر بمن حوله ولا يخرجه شئ عن التلاوة الصحيحة ملتزما بالإحكام والقواعد الراسخة للقراءة والتجويد وظل هكذا طوال حياته حتى غاب عن دنيانا .
ملاحظة هذه المعلومات اتحفني بها الحاج ابو ثائر من مقال للكاتب ناصر فرغل نشر في 27- رجب - عام 1431 وهو مقال نادر اقتبست منه عبارات هامة للذكرى بعظمة كتاب الله وحامل القران .

----------


## الطيب صياد

*رحمه الله و رضي عنه، فمن بين القراء المصريين أنا أفضل الشيخ المنشاوي.
أسأل الله أن يجعلنا ممن يقرؤون القرآن و يقفون عند حدوده.
*

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

ارجو التعديل الى ما يلي وجزاكم الله خيرا :
معلومات هامة من سيرة المقرئ محمد صديق المنشاوي رحمه الله 
كنت قد نشرت على موقع الالوكة بحثا مستفيضا عن سيرة القارئ محمد صديق المنشاوي رحمه الله يتكون من عشرة حلقات وهذه تتمة لما نشر تتضمن ومضات نادرة لم تنشر من قبل رحم الله قارئنا المنشاوي وجعل ما قدمه من تلاوة وتجويد وترتيل في ميزان حسناته .
- يتفق المؤرخون على إن المائة الأخيرة شهدت مدارس صوتية هي الأفضل على مدار عقود في فن التلاوة منها مدرسة أل المنشاوي القرآنية فهي مدرسة صوتية ذات لون مميز ومسحة حزن عميقة توارثها الآباء عن الجد الشيخ 
مثبت المنشاوي وتناقلها الأحفاد فهم يجيدون التلاوة بالصبا المقام المعروف بالحزن وكأنه منغمس في الدموع .
-الشيخ محمد هو الابن البكر لوالده الذي ولد له وابناء صديق احمد ايضا ذلكم القارئ الذي رحل الى ربه في شبابه قبل ساعات قليلة من سفره الى القدس بعد اتفاق على احياء ليلة القدر في القدس - حسب ظني - عام 1930 .
- استطاع محمد المنشاوي أن يفرض نفسه على ساحة أهل التلاوة في زمن قياسي حتى إن لجنة اعتماد القراء أسرعت إليه في احد ليالي رمضان عام 1953 حيث كان يتلو آيات القران بديوان عائلة حزين باسنا وفي سابقة هي الأولى من نوعها قررت اللجنة اعتماد الشيخين محمد ووالده فسجلت للوالد عشرين شريطا أذيع منها واحد وفقدت الإذاعة بقيتها !!
- تعتبر الإذاعة السعودية أن بث صوت المنشاوي في مواقيت الصلاة تقليدا راسخا لا يتغير وبالرغم من الشهرة الواسعة كان المنشاوي يردد أن أفضل تلاوات له هي ما سجله للإذاعة .
- اتم المنشاوي حفظ القران وهو لم يتم الحادية عشرة من عمره على يد شيخ بلدة المنشا بسوهاج وظل معلمه محمد المنكي يرعى نبوغه المتوقد\ وإقباله المبكر على حفظ القران حتى اطمئن عليه ودفعه الى اساتذة اخرين .
- انتقل إلى القاهرة مع والده ودرس أحكام القران على يد أشهر الأساتذة وهو محمد ابر العلا وكان في صوت المنشاوي عذوبة جعلته يقفز إلى مصاف كبار القراء !!.
- خلع عليه الكثيرون لقب ((أمين القران ))لان حياته كانت سلوكا وأخلاقا وإيمانا لما يتلوه وترجمة صادقة لما يعتقد انه رسالة الإسلام الخالدة وظل أمينا على كتاب الله إلى حين وفاته .
- في بلدة المنشا – تبعد عن القاهرة 500 كيلو متر –كان يجلس الشيخ مع إخوته إلى الأب يرددون وراءه مرة ومرتان حتى يطمئن الأب إلى حفظهم وتركهم طوال النهار مع كتاب الله يرددون ويصححون قبل جلوسهم مرة أخرى في الفجر التالي إلى الأب يحفظون آيات القران .
-راح ينتقل مع والده في كل مكان يذهب اليه فجلس معه وسط العلماء والصالحين امثال ابو الوفا الشرقاوي بمدينة نبع حمادي والشيخ رضوان بالاقصر وقد طاف الوالد في كثير من المحافظات حتى انه كان يتلو القران في محافظتي قنا واسوان لثلاثة اشهر متتالية ولم يغادر الوطن الا لاداء فريضة الحج عام 1924 وكانت الرحلة على الجمال !!.........
*-* في شبابه المبكر تأكد للجميع ان القارئ الشيخ محمد المنشاوي هو ثاني الفرسان في عائلة المنشاوي الذائعة الصيت في ربوع مصر وخاصة محافظات الصعيد ومع تماثل الاب والابناء في عبقرية الصوت والإبداع السماوي في أسلوب الأداء وصدق النية التف حولهم عشرات الآلاف من العاشقين لهذه المدرسة خاصة تلك النبرة الحزينة ورغم ذلك كله فقد انفرد كل فرد في العائلة بلون خاص والشيخ محمد اشتهر بأسلوب الفذ السهل الممتنع ذلك الطريق الصعب والشاق بقرار سليم وجواب قوي واضح المعالم ونفس طويل وقدرة هائلة على التجاوب مع الناس ورغم التهليل والتكبير الذي يستقبله به المستمعون عند كل تلاوة الا انه حرص على السير على نهج والده لا يتأثر بمن حوله ولا يخرجه شئ عن التلاوة الصحيحة ملتزما بالإحكام والقواعد الراسخة للقراءة والتجويد وظل هكذا طوال حياته حتى غاب عن دنيانا .
- في اختفال مصر بليلة القدر منح الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك المنشاوي وسام الجمهورية عام 1992 لما قدمه ذلك الصوت من عطاء طوال سنوات عمره القصيرة .
- وما زالت عائلة المنشاوي ذلك البيت القراني يقدم للساحة اسماء جديدة حتى وصل عددها الى ثمانية عشر صوتا وهو رقم قياسي لم تشهده دولة من قبل وهي ظاهرة فريدة وقلما يجود الزمان بمثلها .....
ملاحظة :هذه المعلومات اتحفني بها الحاج ابو ثائر من مقال للكاتب ناصر فرغل نشر 24 رمضان من عام 1420 يناير عام 2000وهو مقال نادر .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t134427/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t61811/

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

في الاعظمية تابعة لبغداد هناك اجرى اللقاء مع الشيخ في البيت بحضور عدد من مقرئ بغداد وعلمائها وقد استغرق اللقاء ساعة من الزمن للاسف لم يقرئ فيها الشيخ الا دقائق معدودة ولم يعطى فيها الوقت الكافي ليعبر عن سيرته ومشاركاته وكان معظم الوقت للمقرئ عبد الرحمن توفيق انشد في مدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتلاوة الشيخ من اواخر القمر والرحمن على القرءات المتنوعة وكنا نتمنى ان تطول تلاوته .جزاك الله خيرا اخ محمد شعبان على اهتمامك وحرصك .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة .

----------

